# Rest in Peace Berty



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Berty, slipped away this morning, in the car on the way to the vets. I suspect, he had a stroke in the night. I picked him up and carried him up to the Garden, when we were going to the vets, and whilses waiting he started fitting. My Nan came, within a matter of minutes. We put him into the basket, and he carried on having fits - after some, he would cry out loud like a piercing scream. 5 minutes later, he had gone and stopped breathing - at least he is out of pain now, and running free at Rainbow Bridge with Ben. Taylor and Molly (one of the cats, Berty, liked mostly) knew that he was going. I found Molly, when I came back laying in his cage - Taylor never came near me, when I was carrying him - he sniffed, and then left him alone.

I am so shocked that he has gone, but at least now he is out of pain

Run free Berty - miss you always xxx

A video I took yestarday, of him taking his medication.

Here's a video I took of him Yestarday, having some medication:

Berty x
































































xxxxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Im so sorry R>I.P little man


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Im so sorry R>I.P little man


Thank you  xxxxxx


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Awww, so sorry to read that Karen, my thoughts are with you 

Run free you gorgeous boy Berty x


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

sorry for you lose
RIP berty run free over that bridge


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for your kind comments..x.x.  xx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, at least you were with him and he knew he was loved. suz x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry for your loss karen, 

R.I.P Berty, xx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you xxxx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Karen, my thoughts are with you.

RIP Bertie, Run free. xxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What a beautiful bunny he is. You were very lucky to have each other 

hop free Berty xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

It's so sad losing a loved one! 
My thoughts are with you.
R.I.P little Bunny.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments.x.x.x.x.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

so so sorry for your loss

RIP berty, run free xx


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

R.I.P Berty xx


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

so sorry. thoughts are with you....


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Very sorry to hear your Berty has passed on  x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

So sorry honey xxx
Sh xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww Karen soo soooo sorry to hear about berty petal.xxx

chin up now xx


R.I.P berty xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Sharon xx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sending you a cyber hug at this sad time xx


----------



## Liz Damaschka (Feb 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. Berty was lovely.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Liz Damaschka said:


> So sorry to hear this. Berty was lovely.


Thank you. xxxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

Dear karen
sorry its hard when it hits you 
what a lovely sweet looking rabbit was he a lop, well hes goerges
and is such a shock to happen suddenly
may he run free at.
the bridge for hes now a bridgekid
bless him


----------



## loveallanimals (May 22, 2009)

r.i.p dude 

he will be at peace now


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks all for you kind messages. I will be picking his ashes on Tuesday - so he'll be home again xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry Karen.

May Berty have fun, friends and plenty of grass over the bridge. xx


----------

